# Dock Cost



## ErikD (Jul 17, 2016)

I am looking for a lot on Lake Sinclair to build on.  I have no idea about dock cost.  What do they usually cost per sq/ft?  This is a big unknown for me just trying to know what I am getting into.  I have spent most of my time around floating docks.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Not sure of current prices, but 6 years ago I paid 7k for a 128ft of seawall and a single boat slip with max swim platform. The seawall was 3k and the dock 4K.

I had some grading Mixed in the price as well which turned into a bargain. The grading was going to be $1500 when I had it quoted separate.

It was going to be 5k more to finish the boat house and install the lift, but I can do the above water projects, so I didn't have them do the boathouse.

Total price would have been 12k for single boat house,boat lift, max swim and 128ft of seawall.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 17, 2016)

On the luxury end, my neighbor just paid 25k for a double max boathouse with fridge, lights, and that little lighted doohickey on the roof, two lifts and a storage room. It's nice but too much $ for my taste.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 17, 2016)

I also wanted to mention just in case you don't know. You can't just build anything, they have rules and have gotten strict. You can have a wharf dock, single slip with swim platform or double slip with swim. 

You will need 100 ft for a double and for a single it seems to depend. I would check with Guerry brooks before buying, as my neighbor has 128 ft and can't build anything due to the channel swings against his shoreline. He didn't check and is crushed he can't have the purpose for buying it in the first place.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 17, 2016)

One more thing. Don't try and trick Guerry Brooks and not get permits. He is super nice, but once you try and pull a fast one, he won't allow much of anything.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Another thought hit me. Put in a good effort to get your dock at the right height. Mine is low, about 340.8 to the bottom of the band. Water has been over it only twice, but has come to the bottom several times. 

I love it, but only mention because I see some docks are 3 -4 feet over the water and folks can hardly get out of boats.


----------



## ErikD (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow! thanks for the info.  I can manage that.  We have been trying to decide if building was a good option or buying existing.  This was a big unknown. I looked at the regs but had no idea what a contractor would charge.  Seems to be manageable.


----------



## Elkbane (Jul 18, 2016)

I had an old dock taken down and a new max dock constructed in 2014 and total cost was $7250.

Bulldog Marine on Oconee did the work.

Elkbane


----------



## prydawg (Jul 18, 2016)

My parents are having their dock redecked and adding dock space in the boat slip that is not used anymore due to having a covered lift. Total cost is $3500 so I would budget at least 6,000 of not more depending on what dock setup you want to go with.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 18, 2016)

Anyone in the business on Sinclair could give you a ballpark estimate on the cost if you know what is permitted by GPC and what it is you want to have.


----------



## REUSSERY (Jul 19, 2016)

Price of docks vary based who is doing the work, overall length, depth of water, access to location, materials used, etc. This past Sept, I hired G&E dock and seawall, remove an old dock and build a max dock (45' long) using 6x6 posts, 2x12 joists and 5/4ths decking, in 9' of water for $7.8k


----------



## BigCats (Jul 21, 2016)

Depends on what you get , is it a floating dock or pier?  I build docks and have built some in 60k range all aluminum sun deck w slips with cable power 2 lifts and a mister system up top to keep ya cool while snoozing


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 22, 2016)

$25.00-$35.00 a square foot in Dooly/Crisp Co.


----------

